# Anybody else entered the Nike Matchplay comps????



## Smiffy (May 30, 2015)

Entered the singles, should get the first round draw through within the next few days.
An away match at a nice course that I haven't played before would be good.
Have you entered?


----------



## Ads749r (May 30, 2015)

Me and homer have entered the pairs, really looking forward to it as I will break my nike virginity. Hopefully we get drawn away somewhere for a bit of variety. Really itching to get this draw sheet.


----------



## Odvan (May 30, 2015)

I've entered the singles with no other aspiration than to experience a little competition away from the club scene and as Smiffy says, to hopefully get drawn away at a very decent course, or two....

So, that means I'll be drawn at home against a scratch player and get hammered


----------



## louise_a (May 30, 2015)

I have entered the singles again this year, I got to the final of our group 2 years ago, but was out quickly last year.


----------



## louise_a (May 30, 2015)

Odvan said:



			I've entered the singles with no other aspiration than to experience a little competition away from the club scene and as Smiffy says, to hopefully get drawn away at a very decent course, or two....

So, that means I'll be drawn at home against a scratch player and get hammered 

Click to expand...

There is a good chance we will be in the same group as we are near to each other.


----------



## fundy (May 30, 2015)

Ive entered the singles again this year, hoping for woburn away again please even if it means i get knocked out early lol


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 30, 2015)

I've thrown my hat in the ring this year as well, not entered any of the national comps before so it's going to be something a bit different for me. Be nice to go to Frilford or the Oxfordshire I suppose, or failing that a home draw against someone giving me loads of shots.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 30, 2015)

fundy said:



			Ive entered the singles again this year, hoping for woburn away again please even if it means i get knocked out early lol
		
Click to expand...

How does it work if you are drawn away. Do you get courtesy or do you have to split the guest green fee?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			How does it work if you are drawn away. Do you get courtesy or do you have to split the guest green fee?
		
Click to expand...

Normally its splitting the green fee

Have had the odd courtesy round


----------



## Oddsocks (May 30, 2015)

Was clucking to enter but as dvla don't seem to be able to make a decision between them I had to miss it!  Gutted to!

Play well guys!


----------



## fundy (May 30, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			How does it work if you are drawn away. Do you get courtesy or do you have to split the guest green fee?
		
Click to expand...

Almost every course round here Ive played has given courtesy. My home course gives courtesy to any visiting players. If no courtesy then as LP says you split the green fee


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 30, 2015)

Yep, just the singles this year, I am tired of trying to arrange fourball matches.


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2015)

I'd entered it and was looking forward to it along with a few of the other National Matchplay comps but the 1st draws have to be played before I'd be fully fit so I had to withdraw from them all.  The guys at Nike, League to Dubai and a couple of others were all excellent and reimbursed me immediately :thup:


----------



## la_lucha (May 30, 2015)

I wish I'd have known about it as I would've entered. Is there anything similar with entry still open?


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			I wish I'd have known about it as I would've entered. Is there anything similar with entry still open?
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure League to Dubai has extended its entry date http://www.leaguetodubai.co.uk/, you also have the HDID matchplay which you'll find on there site, with a later start date I might still go for this http://www.howdididomatchplay.co.uk/, there's also a Volvo one I think?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2015)

A number have extended deadlines due to reduced number of entries -


----------



## la_lucha (May 30, 2015)

Cheers boys.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 30, 2015)

Really looking forward to the draw if only to keep my over eager partner quiet. Away (not Maidenhead though) please Mr Drawmaster


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 31, 2015)

The Volvo one is now nike after Volvo withdrew sponsorship a couple of years ago. It's the same guys as the EAGT.


----------



## Hendo007 (May 31, 2015)

I entered the singles of the Nike only after having a year out. Breaking myself back in gently. 

Glad its not started yet right enough as my games been utter gash so far this season. Had glimpses of the old me at the weekend there so hopefully it will come back soon or it'll be another early bath for me !!


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2015)

I stopped entering all the online knockouts after seeing the same old names winning year after year off dodgy handicaps. Also don't agree with it being a knockout but then most of the UK finals are stableford to decide who gets through. 
Managed to get to a regional final once of the HDID knockout only to see it won by 44 points at the stableford stage. 
The person was a serial winner....


----------



## srixon 1 (May 31, 2015)

rickg said:



			I stopped entering all the online knockouts after seeing the same old names winning year after year off dodgy handicaps. Also don't agree with it being a knockout but then most of the UK finals are stableford to decide who gets through. 
Managed to get to a regional final once of the HDID knockout only to see it won by 44 points at the stableford stage. 
The person was a serial winner....
		
Click to expand...

Same reason that I don't enter them anymore. Same winners but their handicap never seems to get lower


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2015)

srixon 1 said:



			Same reason that I don't enter them anymore. Same winners but their handicap never seems to get lower

Click to expand...

That's why the entrance numbers has been dropping over the years - a lot of High HC sandbaggers

I played one last year - he was off 18 and went round his course dropping only 6 shots !!


----------



## mattdeeks (May 31, 2015)

I've entered the Nike as a single, looking forward to the draw on Wednesday.


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2015)

Whilst its nice to win and get as far as you can in theses competitions, I also look at it as a way to play some other courses in the area that I may not have considered before for either free or only half their green fee, not to mention meeting new people, I still keep in touch with a few people I've played against over the years. 

I can be quite competitive, but its not always about winning, or is it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2015)

Nope not about winning - but competing fairly is what it should be and too many don't which spoil it


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2015)

I've told this story before....when I was playing my Trilby Tour at Frilford Heath few years ago (when they used to have it at decent courses), Murph and I played our practice round with a couple who had just come back from the finals in the Algarve for one of the main Knockout events. 
They told us there was another pair there who had been to the finals 6 years on the trot!! Its a shame the organisers won't grow some and start banning the sandbaggers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2015)

Never had any issues with dodgy handicappers. Mind you Hawkeye and I only ever got to the third round at best and I've not been beyond round two in the singles. I'm another who look at it as a chance to play some different courses at a cheap rate


----------



## Region3 (May 31, 2015)

I'm the same as Rick, and although it's a good way to meet new people and play other courses, I've decided to "cut my nose off to spite my face" because I refuse to fund their holidays.

It's generally not high hc's though. The serial winners tend to be low to mid teens that should be high single figures.

Cat3 short game wizard my arse.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 1, 2015)

mattdeeks said:



			I've entered the Nike as a single, looking forward to the draw on Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

How have you entered it when you have an unofficial handicap?


----------



## louise_a (Jun 1, 2015)

Not the Nike, but bearing in mind Rickg's reason for not entering, my friend and I have entered a National Ladies Pairs knockout, we have just had draw details and after the 2nd round, there is a regional final. Not much of a knockout!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			How have you entered it when you have an unofficial handicap?
		
Click to expand...

I just think he hasn't updated his sig.
Apparently he has been given an official 17


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 2, 2015)

Ive not entered any this year. I think the market for them has become saturated now and entry numbers have dropped. Nike extended their deadline for reduced entry fee for ages didn't they. 

I entered one last year and wanted to test their system out so filled in my hcp as 18. It was never checked or picked up on. The first time the organisers check your handicap is if you actually win a spot on the plane. Which is far too late 

I played of my real handicap in all matches of course so no cheating here I got knocked out the 5th round one away from the regional final. 

I think everyone should be made to produce a hcp cert for each match, exchanging it with the opponent. Then if their are any concerns you can do your own digging to check it out. I always google any opponent too, just to see what comes up!


----------



## Hendo007 (Jun 2, 2015)

I just checked the Nike Matchplay website and the draw has been done and is up.

I have a home tie in the first round against a 22 handicapper.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 2, 2015)

Bugger. Ads749r and I have a home draw to a pair from Mill Ride off 8 and 13. Was hoping for a nice day out. If we get through the first couple of rounds we could play a pair from our own club


----------



## Ads749r (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh plop was hoping to drive to another course. Oh well we will have to win at our course. Is there someone from ascot in the nike too.


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2015)

I seem to have been drawn in the wrong group lol, theres 2 outliers in a Herts group and Im one and Im away to the other at the springs (south of Oxford) in the first round. Over 50 miles each way in the first round to a course on our reciprocal list 

Still, if Im reading it correct, winning would give me the chance to be away at Welwyn Garden City in round 2 to what I believe is another forumite 

And IF I were to make it round 3, yep Id be away for a 3rd time 

TBH bar the chance of the 2nd round game the draw Ive got is farcical in terms of travelling for whats supposed to be a local first round!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 3, 2015)

Hadn't realised that the draw would be based on my club's location rather than my home address, although I suppose that does make sense. It means though that any away matches will be 45+ mins drive. Still, I've only played two of the courses so a chance to try some new places.

At home for the first round though, but I did get my wish of loads of shots - my opponent is a lady playing off 7. Need to go and look up which SIs to use ... am I right in thinking as well that as whites are par 71/sss 71 and reds are par 72/sss 72, that we add one on to her handicap when calculating number of shots?

Fundy, last time I was at the Springs a few months back the greens were slooooowww. Make sure you have a few putts before you go out!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2015)

Have been drawn away to a young filly named Tara.
She plays off 9 out of Nizels GC near Tonbridge.
Not one of my happiest hunting grounds if I'm honest, but with a name like Tara I'll give it a bash anywhere.
Hang on to your hats lads, I'm going in


----------



## Fish (Jun 3, 2015)

fundy said:



			I seem to have been drawn in the wrong group lol, theres 2 outliers in a Herts group and Im one and Im away to the other at the springs (south of Oxford) in the first round. Over 50 miles each way in the first round to a course on our reciprocal list 

Still, if Im reading it correct, winning would give me the chance to be away at Welwyn Garden City in round 2 to what I believe is another forumite 

And IF I were to make it round 3, yep Id be away for a 3rd time 

TBH bar the chance of the 2nd round game the draw Ive got is farcical in terms of travelling for what supposed to be a local first round!
		
Click to expand...

I find it strange you know already where (away) you'll play after the 1st round.  I've always seen a flow chart of who u could play dependant on who won but if I got my result in first is get a home tie, if the other pair finished their match first they'd be,at home meaning I'd be away, so how do you know your sway already?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			I find it strange you know already where (away) you'll play after the 1st round.  I've always seen a flow chart of who u could play dependant on who won but if I got my result in first is get a home tie, if the other pair finished their match first they'd be,at home meaning I'd be away, so how do you know your sway already?
		
Click to expand...

He just hangs off posting his result until the last minute


----------



## louise_a (Jun 3, 2015)

I am playing  at home 10 handicapper from Hart Common, who seems to have a good record in National competitions, he has certainly played in the Nike Finals in the past. If both me and Odvan win our first round matches then we will play each other n the 2nd round.


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			I find it strange you know already where (away) you'll play after the 1st round.  I've always seen a flow chart of who u could play dependant on who won but if I got my result in first is get a home tie, if the other pair finished their match first they'd be,at home meaning I'd be away, so how do you know your sway already?
		
Click to expand...

because i got mixed up with the other one where its based on the quadrant, forgot its first result in gets a home game


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 3, 2015)

I have a home draw, would have preferred a decent away match but hey ho.

I also entered the League to Dubai so 2 home and 2 away games, played 1st round at home last night which saw me win with a seasons best 38 points, hopefully a turning point after my previous dross.


----------



## Davey247 (Jun 3, 2015)

I normally use this as a back up comp if I go out of the Northern Matchplay early, so I've been in this the last couple of years.....  not this year though as I have some 2nd round action in the Northern this time around. 

I'd always got knocked out at the first round stage until last year when I got to the regional, only to be ill that week and couldn't make.  Met some interesting people on my travels and even had the feather in my cap of beating one of these 'regular finalists'


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I have a home draw, would have preferred a decent away match but hey ho.

I also entered the League to Dubai so 2 home and 2 away games, played 1st round at home last night which saw me win with a seasons best 38 points, hopefully a turning point after my previous dross.
		
Click to expand...

you in group 15?


----------



## Davey247 (Jun 3, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I have a home draw, would have preferred a decent away match but hey ho.

I also entered the League to Dubai so 2 home and 2 away games, played 1st round at home last night which saw me win with a seasons best 38 points, hopefully a turning point after my previous dross.
		
Click to expand...

League to Dubai is all about consistancy over the summer.  Great start though, makes you the man to beat in the group!   Good luck


----------



## mattdeeks (Jun 3, 2015)

I've been drawn away @ Moor Park, I get 9 shots. Opponents off 8 to my 17.

Anyone played Moor Park?


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2015)

mattdeeks said:



			I've been drawn away @ Moor Park, I get 9 shots. Opponents off 8 to my 17.

Anyone played Moor Park?
		
Click to expand...

Assuming you mean the one at Rickmansworth then youve had a very decent draw, 2 courses hopefully youll play the high course which is cracking


----------



## mattdeeks (Jun 3, 2015)

fundy said:



			Assuming you mean the one at Rickmansworth then youve had a very decent draw, 2 courses hopefully youll play the high course which is cracking
		
Click to expand...

Yep that's the one.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2015)

Ads749r said:



			Oh plop was hoping to drive to another course. Oh well we will have to win at our course. Is there someone from ascot in the nike too.
		
Click to expand...

Ross and Shaun from the Sunday roll up are in our section and we meet them in round four


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 4, 2015)

fundy said:



			you in group 15?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure, hadn't noticed, I have opponents from Luton Hoo, Highgate, Brookmans Park and one other


----------



## fundy (Jun 4, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Not sure, hadn't noticed, I have opponents from Luton Hoo, Highgate, Brookmans Park and one other
		
Click to expand...

i meant in the nike. you have a reference code, is 15E you (home to a guy from Mill Green)? If so we can potentially meet in rd 2!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 4, 2015)

fundy said:



			i meant in the nike. you have a reference code, is 15E you (home to a guy from Mill Green)? If so we can potentially meet in rd 2!
		
Click to expand...

Potentially yes, although I am playing pants just now unless Tuesday was the start of my renaissance.

I am playing first round on Wednesday 17th june


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 15, 2015)

Anyone else played their first round yet? Played mine yesterday, my opponent had a nightmare of a round and we shook hands on the 13th with me taking the win 7 and 5, despite not really playing anything special. She was good company though, really enjoyed the round. Actually, I think we would both have enjoyed it anyway, we teed off at 5 and played millionaire's golf all the way round, coupled with warm sun, very little breeze, and glorious views. Very little to not like at all. 

Thought long and hard about whether or not to enter the result immediately, my next round opponents are potentially from Blue Mountain (didn't realise that was still open) or Bearwood Lakes (would love to play). In the end decided to go for the home advantage and try for the win. Now I'll probably have a long wait, I'm guessing, as there's still well over 3 weeks before first round deadline.


----------



## fundy (Jun 15, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Anyone else played their first round yet? Played mine yesterday, my opponent had a nightmare of a round and we shook hands on the 13th with me taking the win 7 and 5, despite not really playing anything special. She was good company though, really enjoyed the round. Actually, I think we would both have enjoyed it anyway, we teed off at 5 and played millionaire's golf all the way round, coupled with warm sun, very little breeze, and glorious views. Very little to not like at all. 

Thought long and hard about whether or not to enter the result immediately, my next round opponents are potentially from Blue Mountain (didn't realise that was still open) or Bearwood Lakes (would love to play). In the end decided to go for the home advantage and try for the win. Now I'll probably have a long wait, I'm guessing, as there's still well over 3 weeks before first round deadline.
		
Click to expand...

Well played Ben, playing my 1st round down your way at the Springs on monday


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Anyone else played their first round yet?
		
Click to expand...

Got mine next Friday (26th) morning (early) against a young lady playing off of 9 out of Nizels GC in Kent.
Nice course, but I never seem to play well round there.
Looking forward to it though


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 18, 2015)

fundy said:



			i meant in the nike. you have a reference code, is 15E you (home to a guy from Mill Green)? If so we can potentially meet in rd 2!
		
Click to expand...

Fundy

Good luck in your 1st round match, a 2nd round game at WGCGC against a fat old hacker awaits you if you win.

AAC


----------



## fundy (Jun 18, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Fundy

Good luck in your 1st round match, a 2nd round game at WGCGC against a fat old hacker awaits you if you win.

AAC
		
Click to expand...

congrats mate wp, hopefully Ill be able to join you, playing on monday


----------



## mattdeeks (Jun 22, 2015)

Went out today @ Moor Park GC, played the High Course. I had 9 shots, 17 to his 8 handicap.
Got to 17th and lost 2 down.
I went 3 up after 3, but couldn't keep it going. Lost on 7, 8, 9, 10 & 11, to go 2 down. Playing partner was hitting some great shots into the greens, hit 9 GIRs in 1st 13 holes.
Managed to get back to 1 down on the 16th Par 5 with a birdie. Then his Par on the 17th to my 5 ended it.
Thought the course was great, some excellent holes, I played really well but PP played better.
So that's me out of the Nike Matchplay, maybe next year.


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2015)

Thats me done and dusted about 2 hours after it started lol.

Played as bad as I think I have played in the last 25 years, just utterly horrific. Hit several shots I didnt think even I possessed lol. Lost 5&4 i think, it could have been far worse too haha.

Sad not to get through to meet AAC in the next round


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 22, 2015)

I know this is about the Nike..but I read this today on facebook from Golfcare Matchplay. Wonder what they mean? 

Weâ€™re currently in the process of contract negotiations with our key partners and we hope to be announcing some exciting news.

Itâ€™s likely that the event schedule will be slightly different to recent years. So the entry period, qualifying rounds, Regional Finals and the Grand Final will likely be at different times.

Rest assured, as soon as we have finalised all plans weâ€™ll be in-touch.

Kindest Regards,

The Matchplay Team


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 23, 2015)

fundy said:



			Thats me done and dusted about 2 hours after it started lol.

Played as bad as I think I have played in the last 25 years, just utterly horrific. Hit several shots I didnt think even I possessed lol. Lost 5&4 i think, it could have been far worse too haha.

Sad not to get through to meet AAC in the next round 

Click to expand...

Tough luck Steve, I know how it feels to play a real stinker in a match, I too was looking forward to our game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2015)

Ads749r and I are trying to get our game on for Saturday. Looking forward to it


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 26, 2015)

Tara here I come......
Just about to go up and have a shower.
Better give my balls a good clean too.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 26, 2015)

Play well mate,


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 26, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			Play well mate,
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Baz.
Like I've mentioned, Nizels isn't one of my favourite tracks, but my mate was down there earlier in the week and said it is in superb condition.
Weather is fantastic this morning, not a hint of a breeze so there are no excuses really.
I'll do my best, that's all I can do really!
Left myself plenty of time to warm up.
Go the long way and have the heater flat out in the car


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Cheers Baz.
Like I've mentioned, Nizels isn't one of my favourite tracks, but my mate was down there earlier in the week and said it is in superb condition.
Weather is fantastic this morning, not a hint of a breeze so there are no excuses really.
I'll do my best, that's all I can do really!
Left myself plenty of time to warm up.
Go the long way and have the heater flat out in the car


Click to expand...

I predict a 3 & 2 win...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 26, 2015)

Fish said:



			I predict a 3 & 2 win...
		
Click to expand...

Bloody breeze has just got up.
Must be blowing about 2mph out there.
Here we go again
:angry:


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Bloody breeze has just got up.
Must be blowing about 2mph out there.
Here we go again
:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Positive thoughts my man, do you want me to get Homer to give you a pep call with some NGT tips :smirk:


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 26, 2015)

He either got beat or got lucky


----------



## fundy (Jun 26, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			He either got beat or got lucky 

Click to expand...

or both


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 26, 2015)

I wasn't aware of the Nike matchplay before reading about it on here so I've had a wee look at the website and their rule 16 caught my eye....




			16. When matches are mixed, ladies will receive their shots in accordance with the men's stroke index.
		
Click to expand...

It seems that ladies receive shots but don't give them - I like this idea! :whoo:


----------



## fundy (Jun 26, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I wasn't aware of the Nike matchplay before reading about it on here so I've had a wee look at the website and their rule 16 caught my eye....



It seems that ladies receive shots but don't give them - I like this idea! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

haha FD, Id love to see you try and enforce that against a male 20 handicapper


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2015)

Having real issues with our opposition mucking us about. We had it booked for this morning, very early as they requested, and then Thursday night they cancelled. We offered next Sunday and they can't. We can't do evenings as I commute and Ads749r works funny hours. Not sure we can get it in before the deadline. Any suggestions and how do we resolve this?


----------



## richart (Jun 27, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Bloody breeze has just got up.
Must be blowing about 2mph out there.
Here we go again
:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Anyone know how Smiffy got on ? Perhaps he has run off with Tara, and is too busy to post.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 27, 2015)

How are they communicating? If b text or email then keep them as proof that it's not you messing them about. If it's by phone it'll be your word against there's which will be harder to prove you made the most effort to get it played.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2015)

Kept some of the communications. Any idea if there is any scope to play after the deadline?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Having real issues with our opposition mucking us about. We had it booked for this morning, very early as they requested, and then Thursday night they cancelled. We offered next Sunday and they can't. We can't do evenings as I commute and Ads749r works funny hours. Not sure we can get it in before the deadline. Any suggestions and how do we resolve this?
		
Click to expand...


You can try emailing the organisers but unsure they will be willing to get involved too soon.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Kept some of the communications. Any idea if there is any scope to play after the deadline?
		
Click to expand...

Without permission no you will both be out and future oppos award a bye.


----------



## fundy (Jun 27, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			You can try emailing the organisers but unsure they will be willing to get involved too soon.
		
Click to expand...

good luck getting any response from them!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 28, 2015)

richart said:



			Anyone know how Smiffy got on ? Perhaps he has run off with Tara, and is too busy to post.

Click to expand...

I text him to find out " played like a tosser, lost 2&1"


----------



## Crow (Jun 28, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			I text him to find out "* played like a tosser*, lost 2&1"
		
Click to expand...

He's lying, that's one of the best results he's had all year.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jul 22, 2015)

Anyone else still going? Played my 2nd round match tonight in glorious sunshine against a guy from Bearwood Lakes. He started really slowly and I was 3 up after 3, after that though it was very close. He got it back to all square at one point but then lost 2 balls in the space of 4 holes, that was enough for me to to close it out 2&1. Not looked at the card in any detail but I think I played pretty steady golf, not quite to handicap but close enough. 

On to the 3rd round! Home advantage again, which seems to count for quite a lot. All 9 of the completed ties so far in my group have been won by the home player. Playing either a 22 handicapper from Mapledurham or someone off 4 from East Berks, think I know which one I'm rooting for .


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 23, 2015)

I lost my 2nd round match to the guy who beat Fundy in the first round, lost at home on the 20th hole after having a putt do a 360 lip out on the 18th which would have won the match for me, still it was a good match on a virtually deserted course.  There's always next year.


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I lost my 2nd round match to the guy who beat Fundy in the first round, lost at home on the 20th hole after having a putt do a 360 lip out on the 18th which would have won the match for me, still it was a good match on a virtually deserted course.  There's always next year.
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky AAC, least you gave him a better game than I did


----------



## Hendo007 (Jul 29, 2015)

Still hanging in there, I won my second round match last night 2&1... I was 3 up with 5 to go and had a chance to win the 14th but horror first put seen that hole halved in 4's. What a time for a 3 putt.... Conditions were utter gash, I was meant to have the home advantage and we were booked in but because of the rain I called the club to make sure course was still open. Pro said it was hanging in there but because of the weather they had to bring the club champ knockout matches forward so I'd have to play from the 10th!! Called my oppo and we both agreed that I'd go to his to play it. 

Scraped through and into the 3rd round where I am playing away from home, at the same club I just played yesterday !! Two guys from the same course in the same half of the draw but don't know each other. At least when I go to play the next round I've already had a practice on there.  

Will need to play better though or I'll be oot next time......


----------



## rickg (Jul 30, 2015)

Well played Chris!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2015)

Hendo007 said:



			Still hanging in there, I won my second round match last night 2&1... I was 3 up with 5 to go and had a chance to win the 14th but horror first put seen that hole halved in 4's. What a time for a 3 putt.... Conditions were utter gash, I was meant to have the home advantage and we were booked in but because of the rain I called the club to make sure course was still open. Pro said it was hanging in there but because of the weather they had to bring the club champ knockout matches forward so I'd have to play from the 10th!! Called my oppo and we both agreed that I'd go to his to play it. 

Scraped through and into the 3rd round where I am playing away from home, at the same club I just played yesterday !! Two guys from the same course in the same half of the draw but don't know each other. At least when I go to play the next round I've already had a practice on there.  

Will need to play better though or I'll be oot next time......
		
Click to expand...

Well done matey. Keep it going


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Aug 30, 2015)

Well, that's me done in the Nike for this year. Got myself well and truly thumped by a guy from East Berks who plays off 5, and showed me today why he is off 5. I didn't play very well, but there were only 2 or 3 holes where I handed it to him on a plate. The rest of the time, he just played some very good golf, I don't think he missed a fairway off the tee. When he counted his score at the end, he was 6 over gross so one over handicap, to do that off the back tees on a brand new course is pretty good going. Hope he gets through the final qualifying round, if you can go to two away courses giving away 18 and then 15 shots and win both ties then you deserve it. Good playing partner as well, we had a good time together and some good banter.

My first time this year in one of these national comps, I will definitely be entering again next year. Only 3 matches in the end but 3 good opponents and I've enjoyed it a lot, next year there will hopefully be a couple of decent away ties. Wonder how big the group of entrants actually is, it turned out that my opponent today has played my opponent from the last round (from Bearwood Lakes) in a previous year.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 31, 2015)

I'd say the groups aren't that big in these kind of comps. I played the same bloke two years in a row in the early rounds of the golfcare comp down here in Kent.


----------



## chellie (Oct 4, 2015)

HID and his partner are through to the regional finals. First time HID has played in this.


----------



## Odvan (Oct 4, 2015)

chellie said:



			HID and his partner are through to the regional finals. First time HID has played in this.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh superb news Ann. Pass on my congratulations to HID, seems like a smashing pairing they've got going on. Let us all know when it is!


----------



## chellie (Oct 4, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Ahh superb news Ann. Pass on my congratulations to HID, seems like a smashing pairing they've got going on. Let us all know when it is!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Matt, will do. Simons birdie putt on the 18th won the match which got them through. It's on the 20th October at Delamere Forest.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 4, 2015)

well done to Simon, and Delamere Forest is a cracking course.


----------



## chellie (Oct 5, 2015)

louise_a said:



			well done to Simon, and Delamere Forest is a cracking course.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Louise, will pass it on.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 4, 2016)

Just got the draw for this year, although now it is called the Titliest/Footjoy.

I have a bye in the first round but will play Birchy in the 2nd round if he wins his first round match.

Just noticed it has Birchy's handicap as 18!!!!


----------



## Birchy (Jun 4, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Just got the draw for this year, although now it is called the Titliest/Footjoy.

I have a bye in the first round but will play Birchy in the 2nd round if he wins his first round match.

Just noticed it has Birchy's handicap as 18!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they think I deserve a few sympathy shots


----------



## Odvan (Jun 4, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Just got the draw for this year, although now it is called the Titliest/Footjoy.

I have a bye in the first round but will play Birchy in the 2nd round if he wins his first round match.

Just noticed it has Birchy's handicap as 18!!!!
		
Click to expand...

He shows up as 12.5 when I log in Louise. Their system is crap though. I entered me and Birchy and Birchy wanted his place as the home course (easier probably ) . I then rang em so I could enter the singles and I can't. If I change my home course for the singles, it changes it for the pairs. Poor do.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 4, 2016)

Well that is daft, surely pairs and singles are different.

If Birchy wins  I will have to play him at Davyhulme. shame as I would like to see how he manages at mine, he still has to win at Sale first though.


----------



## Fish (Jun 4, 2016)

Just got back to my email for the pairs and singles, I'm away at Nuneaton (Andy Sullivan's club) for my singles and giving shots away but I'm at home for my pairs match and giving shots away again, I'm not used to all this giving of shots away, not sure I like it :smirk:


----------



## Val (Jun 4, 2016)

Fish said:



			Just got back to my email for the pairs and singles, I'm away at Nuneaton (Andy Sullivan's club) for my singles and giving shots away but I'm at home for my pairs match and giving shots away again, I'm not used to all this giving of shots away, not sure I like it :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

It messes with your brain when your used to getting. I gave a boy 7 shots when I was off 15, hard going


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm away to a guy at Calcot Park, only two shots in it (in my favour) so hopefully a good close match. I've played there a couple of times in club matches so hopefully no surprises to increase his home advantage.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 4, 2016)

I've not entered the Nike but have entered the southern matchplay and the Titlesit Matchplay.

Titlesit I'm away at East Sussex National getting 5 shots! 
The Southern Matchplay is a two legged 1st round, home first leg, then away at Littlestone in the 2nd leg, getting 3 shots from the chap too. 

Looking forward to it


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 4, 2016)

The Titleist is the same comp as the Nike last year, just rebranded. Although the email I got tonight from my opponent was titled "Volvo Matchplay"


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 4, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			The Titleist is the same comp as the Nike last year, just rebranded. Although the email I got tonight from my opponent was titled "Volvo Matchplay" 

Click to expand...

Isn't the Titleist one run by eagt and that was the Volvo match play a few years ago?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 4, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Isn't the Titleist one run by eagt and that was the Volvo match play a few years ago?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Switched from Volvo to Nike in 2013 and then to Titleist this year.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 16, 2016)

Well, that's me done in the Titleist Matchplay, after just one match this year. What a great match though, thoroughly enjoyable. Away at Calcot Park, which is a track I've played before, and my opponent giving me just 2 shots. I do like matchplay when the handicaps are very close like that, both playing off scratch effectively.

Never more than a hole in it for the first 7 but then I had a mini-blow-up and was 3 down after 10. Got them all back, plus 1 more, and was 1 up going down 18. Had to hack out of a rubbish lie in deep rough but then played my iron shot of the day to put my 3rd within 10 feet, he only went and put his 3rd inside a foot. Back up the first then ... and the second ... and the third ... and the fourth. Then he chipped in from off the green for a birdie 2 on that hole, our 22nd! Don't think I've ever played 22 before, think we had about 2 more holes of light left before we would have had to call it for the day. 

Not ideal to be out of the comp right at the start but I suppose I've had a round at a decent track for the cost of the entry, so no real loss.


----------



## Odvan (Jun 16, 2016)

Me and Birchy play our first round on Monday night.


----------



## Odvan (Jun 20, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Me and Birchy play our first round on Monday night.
		
Click to expand...

Luck was with us as the game had to get switched to our home course after our oppo's course had been closed due to the monsoons we've had. 

Slow start from Birchy and I, found ourselves 2 down after a few holes but soon levelled it around the turn. Extremely tight from there, managed to get 1 up on the 16th, I missed a birdie putt to finish it on 17 but Birchy stepped up to sink a par on the last from 10ft without me having to attempt to stab two putts from 12ft to win.

Great lads to play against as well although these 2 handicappers  don't half get stroppy when they hit a couple of bad uns


----------



## Ads749r (Jun 20, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Well, that's me done in the Titleist Matchplay, after just one match this year. What a great match though, thoroughly enjoyable. Away at Calcot Park, which is a track I've played before, and my opponent giving me just 2 shots. I do like matchplay when the handicaps are very close like that, both playing off scratch effectively.

Never more than a hole in it for the first 7 but then I had a mini-blow-up and was 3 down after 10. Got them all back, plus 1 more, and was 1 up going down 18. Had to hack out of a rubbish lie in deep rough but then played my iron shot of the day to put my 3rd within 10 feet, he only went and put his 3rd inside a foot. Back up the first then ... and the second ... and the third ... and the fourth. Then he chipped in from off the green for a birdie 2 on that hole, our 22nd! Don't think I've ever played 22 before, think we had about 2 more holes of light left before we would have had to call it for the day. 

Not ideal to be out of the comp right at the start but I suppose I've had a round at a decent track for the cost of the entry, so no real loss.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a fantastic match, would of loved to off played it. Gutted that though unlucky for you.

Me and fripnchips have our WIN on the 3rd of July at home against a couple of chaps from mill ride. #destroyed #anotherwin #ihope


----------



## louise_a (Jun 1, 2017)

The draw is up for this years event, I am in the same group as Karl Cole, but we both need to get to the final of the group to meet. I have a 24 handicapper in the first round, going to be giving a lot of shots.


----------

